# Myrtle beach area fishing



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Went to the beach yesterday and caught 6 pompano, one whiting and a ladyfish. The fishing was great but bait was hard to come by. Just last week fleas were plentiful. I caught 3 reds last week on sand fleas also, they were released, about 30 inches. Here's the best of the Pompano, about a four pounder.
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i17.tinypic.com/5ylqx6v.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

And there he is, the man the myth the legend  

Nice fish man.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Big Worm said:


> And there he is, the man the myth the legend
> 
> Nice fish man.


Excuse me, that is Wayne in that picture.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

kingfish said:


> Went to the beach yesterday and caught 6 pompano, one whiting and a ladyfish. The fishing was great but bait was hard to come by. Just last week fleas were plentiful. I caught 3 reds last week on sand fleas also, they were released, about 30 inches. Here's the best of the Pompano, about a four pounder.


Not a bad birthday present! Nice catch!

Britt


----------



## udderback (Oct 4, 2006)

*kingfish*

kingfish,

NICE CATCH

are you a golfer as well?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Don't do golf much anymore, it was cutting into my fishing time.

Thanks Britt

Outfishin lets wet a hook oneday.

Big worm, lets do the same..


----------



## Dennis (Jul 30, 2007)

*Which beach around Myrtle?*

I'll be down in North Myrtle for a few days with the family and was wondering which beaches are good to surf fish? I thought I'd ask here since y'all obviously know the area.

I've never fished the area. The water seemed so shallow here, I assumed I'd pier fish to avoid a long hike every time I wanted to cast and get out to the fish.

Also: any suggestions for where to buy a rake for sand fleas?

Thanks for the help


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

honestly are you sure thats a four pounder? it looks pretty big to me but it seems more like a 2-3 pounder. to get sand fleas just go under the pier and look for colonies of sandfleas and grab em and put em in ur bucket.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

It was thick and I entered it into the Grand Strand Rodeo. Its actual official weight was 3lbs. and 6 oz. Any fisherman worth his salt will tell you that's about four pounds.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I sure hope to get into some good pomps when I am down there ina a few weeks. Problem is finding sandflees in Surfside


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I sure hope that fish finds a better looking date to next years dance


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

here is one for you kingfish. I think your fish might still be a little bigger.


----------



## usnsniper (May 5, 2007)

*Question.*

I'm a person who can count on one hand how many times they have fished in salt water, and I wanted to ask what is a sand flea? I do know what a flea looks like, but just how big is a sand flea?

Thank All

usnsniper:fishing:


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

A sand flea is a name given to a crustation known as a mole crab. They are about the size of a grape.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

outfishin28 said:


> here is one for you kingfish. I think your fish might still be a little bigger.


Nice one outfishin, I got the fever, when can you get out again?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Wayne,

Think we can wet a line one day next week? I been slacking and would love a little sand time.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

today, tomorrow, Friday, or Sunday, give me a buzz and we will get out there and brave the heat


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

better picture.....

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/pompanoonbeach.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------

